# another unarmed shooting and here it go's agian



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Unarmed man shot dead by cop who mistook pill bottle for gun - NY Daily News


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You couldn't pay me enough to be a police officer right now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sorry to say but people get killed or die every day. It's just that people decided who we decide to care about.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad there isn't a way an EMP could take out JUST the media for awhile.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, that sucks and a WAY TOO BIG deal will be made of it but once again ... don't run, resist, challenge, etc. the police. Why are people so effin stupid???


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

This is what is going to get a lot of the attention ( the letter from one of his daughters) especially the last sentence:

Among the items posted to the page is a heartbreaking, handwritten letter written by one of Brisbon’s young daughters, 9-year-old Aiyana, and addressed to the police officer who killed her dad.

“He’s not going to be here to see the happiness of us and the sad,” the heartfelt letter, filed with the typos and grammatical mistakes typical of a young child, reads. “He not going to see his little girls grow up. Why did you have to shot him two times in the back?”


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the goal is to water down law enforcement all I can say is welcome to the jungle. This sounds like a big screw up. I think that this guy will loose his job for sure to poor judgment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A hell of lot more black men/boys are being killed by other black men/boys in urban areas throughout this Great Country...than by cops.

However for all the young black youths on the Forum, take some advice from Mr Fred Wilson;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will go out on a limb and say that when all is finally revealed the young thug shot was a bad man up to illegal activity and brought it upon himself. Another day, another dead thug who thought he could do something illegal. Don't scuffle with the Po-leese!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that the obvious answer is not to send White police officers into a Black neighborhood unless a White person is being attacked. To cut back on that happening there should be warning signs placed on every access point to a Black neighborhood reading "WARNING! You are entering a Black Neighborhood. Proceed at your own risk!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's see. The dead guy had a bag of pot and a gun in his truck. He had a bottle of pills in his pocket. The neighbor told the cop he had seen the dead guy dealing drugs from the truck. Dead guy ran from the cop. Dead guy fought with the cop. Cop made the dead guy dead. I do not see a problem here.

Edit: Oh yeah, dead guy had a previous burglary conviction and a previous drug conviction.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that the obvious answer is not to send White police officers into a Black neighborhood unless a White person is being attacked. To cut back on that happening there should be warning signs placed on every access point to a Black neighborhood reading "WARNING! You are entering a Black Neighborhood. Proceed at your own risk!


I am thinking along the same line.

In fact, what I was going to write was exactly the same. Cut off all police response with white officers in any defined black area. In some districts there would be plenty of black officers to patrol, but in other districts - it might be slim to none. That is the way the cookie crumbles. Let blacks in those thin areas get a taste of anarchy and see how they like it. I suspect it wouldn't take long for the decent people that live there to FINALLY rise up and make their voice heard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Let's see. The dead guy had a bag of pot and a gun in his truck. He had a bottle of pills in his pocket. The neighbor told the cop he had seen the dead guy dealing drugs from the truck. Dead guy ran from the cop. Dead guy fought with the cop. Cop made the dead guy dead. I do not see a problem here.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, dead guy had a previous burglary conviction and a previous drug conviction.


Sums it up nicely Inor.
Now lets get back to something important...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to be a police officer right now.


Me neither. Good point.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Too bad there isn't a way an EMP could take out JUST the media for awhile.


Sounds like an EMP got dropped on part of Obummer's cheer leader section at CNN. She is now up for the position of Ambassador to Libya.

CNN's Candy Crowley Leaving Network


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I am thinking along the same line.
> 
> In fact, what I was going to write was exactly the same. Cut off all police response with white officers in any defined black area. In some districts there would be plenty of black officers to patrol, but in other districts - it might be slim to none. That is the way the cookie crumbles. Let blacks in those thin areas get a taste of anarchy and see how they like it. I suspect it wouldn't take long for the decent people that live there to FINALLY rise up and make their voice heard.


Beer Man
There you go thinking like a logical man again!
But I think that would be a great idea; Crime would skyrocket above current levels in those areas and more black on black deaths would occur thus thinning the herd of troublemakers. The locals would cry out for help sooner than later and blame the white cops for not being there to save them. The media would attack any white republicans in the city government and the liberal progressive democrats would cry racism.

It would certainly give us on the PForum more to talk about!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am sure glad this is happening now rather than next summer. Can you imagine how many of these idiot protestors would be out if the weather was warm?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Beer Man
> There you go thinking like a logical man again!
> But I think that would be a great idea; Crime would skyrocket above current levels in those areas and more black on black deaths would occur thus thinning the herd of troublemakers. The locals would cry out for help sooner than later and blame the white cops for not being there to save them. The media would attack any white republicans in the city government and the liberal progressive democrats would cry racism.
> 
> It would certainly give us on the PForum more to talk about!


Yep. These are things we all dream about -- but never see actually happening. Just once - I would love to see a CORRECT decision being made by my local, state, or Federal government. That would be -- refreshing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well in Milwaukee it went the other way. LEO responded BG pulls a knife LEO run away.
New way for LEO to do their job run It is so PC

Accused of chasing police with butcher knife before bodies found in home, mom says her son?s ?a good kid? | FOX6Now.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> Unarmed man shot dead by cop who mistook pill bottle for gun - NY Daily News


Right Hilbilly Heroine is dangerous. Thats what got Rush in trouble. Hating to be redundant yet again. Scared cops kill folks. It is the job of angry ******* to not scare them. That is the procedure I follow and they have not killed me yet.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Well in Milwaukee it went the other way. LEO responded BG pulls a knife LEO run away.
> New way for LEO to do their job run It is so PC
> 
> Accused of chasing police with butcher knife before bodies found in home, mom says her son?s ?a good kid? | FOX6Now.com


I am sure it is wrong of me but I find your description of what happened to be absolutely hilarious! Nicely done Sir! :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I am sure it is wrong of me but I find your description of what happened to be absolutely hilarious! Nicely done Sir! :lol:


 Knowing Milwaukee the Mayor and COP I would be surprised if they were not following new response protocol . Milwaukee police know for sure the Mayor, COP and DA will throw them under the bus in a heart beat. I am sure we will see very slow response to man with gun calls or any call where LEO think they may have to act.
And in Milwaukee every time a minority commits a serious crime the first thing said is "He was a good boy"


----------

